# 27 Mixed Pigeons Need Adoption



## ellen (May 23, 2005)

Please Look On Yahoo/in Pigeons And Doves Under Dustyel/ Or In Mainly Pigeons/ Under Perdues / Beautys. Or Old German Owls/this Is The Name Of The Groups I Have My Birds Posted. In Photos.


----------



## ellen (May 23, 2005)

*27 Mixed Pigeons need Adoption*

Please Look On Yahoo/in Pigeons And Doves Under Dustyel/ Or In Mainly Pigeons/ Under Perdues / Beautys. Or Old German Owls/this Is The Name Of The Groups I Have My Birds Posted. In Photos MY BIRDS ARE FRIENDLY/ THEY ARE GRAY/WHITE/ BLACK , WITH MARBLE PATERN. SOME ARE WHITE/ LIKE MOTHER /GRANDMA/ BLACK TIP TAILS / SOME HAVE BROWNS LIKE FATHER/ SOME HAVE RUFFLES AND CROWNS/ON BACK THERE HEAD LOOK LIKE KINGS AND QUEENS. VERY SMALL BEEKS/NOT LIKE RACEING PIGEONS FACE /THESE ARE BEAUTYFUL TO LOOK AT.


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*pigeons for adp.*

hi ellen i tried to find the pigeons u have i cant find em could u send me some pic's and let me know where u live thanx Robby


----------

